# Heavy wattled Homer Strains



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

This is one question,which probably only the old time fanciers,with lot of experience behind them can answer.Can you guys tell me the strains and if possible share pictures of the most heavy wattled old strains of Racing Homers ?


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a few large wattled birds... will try to post som epix later


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Trentons seem to be the only strain that are consistantly large wattled, although any bird may end up with one as they age.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Mature birds 3 plus years olds


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

heres some of my kirkpatricks , and barkers


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

these cocks will wattle up simular in a year or two .


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

teocallipittz said:


> I have a few large wattled birds... will try to post som epix later


yeah...please


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*Dublin boy ....Your birds are awesome *


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Trentons seem to be the only strain that are consistantly large wattled, although any bird may end up with one as they age.


nice to know,becky


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

dublin boy said:


> these cocks will wattle up simular in a year or two .


*How old are these birds when these pics were taken ?*


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

18 or 19 months old boney, on year 3 and 4 this family really starts to wattle up , on the lower beak also .


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

boneyrajan.k said:


> *Dublin boy ....Your birds are awesome *


cheers , i like the look of yours too


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*Dublinboy...Here is one my heavy Wattled bird*


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I heard Old British Homer strains where big wattled,anybody know about this ?


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

nice bird in the pic boney ,

Its true that some of the older strains/families tended to be larger in the wattle , It can be some times hard to find this old style nowadays, it is intresting to see the difference in wattle size over the years , my birds wattle up a lot quicker and bigger than modern day strains that many of my friends race .


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

dublin boy said:


> nice bird in the pic boney ,
> 
> Its true that some of the older strains/families tended to be larger in the wattle , It can be some times hard to find this old style nowadays, it is intresting to see the difference in wattle size over the years , my birds wattle up a lot quicker and bigger than modern day strains that many of my friends race .


Yeah once i was chatting with a fancier from Europe ,he told me that......nowadays the modern homers have very small wattle when compared to his older style birds.I wonder whether the heavy wattle was selectively bred out or just a coincidence...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

boneyrajan.k said:


> I heard Old British Homer strains where big wattled,anybody know about this ?


As the old British bird were bred down From the use of the English carrier You would see why . The older belgium birds The antwerp was part of the breeding. But as I said in 3 to 4 years many birds will produce a larghere wattle. And yes some of theses so called modern birds Have wattle like ferals . I believe some are being inbred to fast And not selected as well In part to the one loft race idea Where some are no longer racing old birds Plus birds a lighter smaller boned ect from past lines of birds.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

re lee said:


> As the old British bird were bred down From the use of the English carrier You would see why . The older belgium birds The antwerp was part of the breeding. But as I said in 3 to 4 years many birds will produce a larghere wattle. And yes some of theses so called modern birds Have wattle like ferals . I believe some are being inbred to fast And not selected as well In part to the one loft race idea Where some are no longer racing old birds Plus birds a lighter smaller boned ect from past lines of birds.


I guess,you nailed it.....


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Yeah once i was chatting with a fancier from Europe ,he told me that......nowadays the modern homers have very small wattle when compared to his older style birds.I wonder whether the heavy wattle was selectively bred out or just a coincidence...


I also wonder how , why and when smaller wattle size came to be in some of the so called modern day strains . 
I was at a friends loft one day and noticed he had a lot of heny looking yearling cocks within one of his families , I asked ,and thought his answer was intresting, He rekoned , that they where a family/strain that where highly inbred back to various hens ,Which gave rise to heny looking cocks .


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

dublin boy said:


> I also wonder how , why and when smaller wattle size came to be in some of the so called modern day strains .
> I was at a friends loft one day and noticed he had a lot of heny looking yearling cocks within one of his families , I asked ,and thought his answer was intresting, He rekoned , that they where a family/strain that where highly inbred back to various hens ,Which gave rise to heny looking cocks .


Interesting,,,


----------



## pandong (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is a 2013 Taiwan Bird, raced this year in Taiwan but lost, i think his parents are of Belgian lines


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Their 2013 race season is over already?


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

boney check this out, these are so called old-polish homers they are based on old Belgian lines Fabry, Bricoux , Sion, Hansenne and similar types imported from Hungary with addition of show types like German exhibition homer. They poses very good homing orientation and strong commitment to the native loft.

http://tablica.pl/oferta/golab-pocztowy-staropolski-ID1IpQT.html


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

sdymacz said:


> boney check this out, these are so called old-polish homers they are based on old Belgian lines Fabry, Bricoux , Sion, Hansenne and similar types imported from Hungary with addition of show types like German exhibition homer. They poses very good homing orientation and strong commitment to the native loft.
> 
> http://tablica.pl/oferta/golab-pocztowy-staropolski-ID1IpQT.html


I love them..beautiful birds,looks like they have been made using homers & Baghdad pigeons


----------



## bobbypigeons (Nov 9, 2008)

i am looking for a couple pairs of heavy wattled pure whites anyone have any ??


----------

